# Ontario Breeders , comments please



## Cugeorge (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, I have posted in the introduction section just recently. 

Does anyone here have any first hand good experience with Good Heart Kennel in Ancaster, Ontario or Anaheim Kennels in Midland, Ontario. I do not like publicly bashing anyone so if you have anything negative to say please do so in a private message. 

Nothing posted anwhere on this forum that I can find .

I am still awaiting word on an upcoming litter or two sourced through personal contacts of my own but just want to keep my options open in case the pups don't pan out for me.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Bumping this and hoping for some input.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't purchase from either breeder you listed.

If your looking for showlines, I can give a few recommendations based on my experience with either the breeder and/or their dogs.

1. Frank Caputo
You can contact him through here: Frank | Scarborough Select German Shepherd Schutzhund Club
One of the nicest and most informative people I know in the SchH/GSD community. He has lovely dogs who can work in any sort of discipline and are beautifully structured. You will not find a nicer man out there - always wanting to help others and is great with answering questions. If I was going to get a showline (which could happen in the future.. lol) I will be putting Frank at the top of my list.

2. Carissma Kennels
German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

I have had personal contact with several dogs from different breedings from these litters. I definitely think they can both produce dogs that are capable of work (I have seen them worked on multiple decoys) and outside the field as well. 

3. Amalaberg Kennels
AMALABERG

This last breeder I met at Regionals last year. He was super busy but took the time to talk to me about his dogs - as did several of his puppy/dog owners. Very involved in the shows but has nice dogs. I met a few of the young dogs as they were coming out of the ring and they were happy and outgoing even with all the chaos around them.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

I emailed good heart once and never got an email back. That kind of bugged me haha


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Best kennel IMO not that far from the areas mentioned is Carmspack.... She is also a member on this forum.

I have researched every kennel in the same geographical area you are searching and passed on all but Carmspack this time around.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I agree, if you are close to Carmspack you shouldn't even look at other breeders.


----------



## Cugeorge (Feb 27, 2013)

Freestep said:


> I agree, if you are close to Carmspack you shouldn't even look at other breeders.


I know I know lol......

I have a great lead on a working line litter due end of this month that has produced a few closer to black and tan (my wife will get final say on the appearance aspect) and keeping my fingers crossed on a litter due any day with hopefully some closer to black and tans through a close personal contact. 

I am in no position to take home a pup before mid April at the earliest anyways but i would like to be well into puppy training before the summer gets here. 

Carmspack has been contacted and I need my wife to speak to her. 

Elizabeth thanks for your post. Carrissima is definitely in my radar. I have not sourced the others yet. 

The reason I asked about Good Heart is that she used to have a dog from one of the offspring of the breeder that I bought my first shepherd at . She apparently never bred him. I have no information about some of the pups she has on the market at present but some of the dogs on her web page reminded me so much of my last dog. 

Keeping my fingers crossed but appreciate any input I can get.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Frank doesn't have a website but you can definitely contact him through his schH website contact page. He will get back to you very quickly - they are good at that.

I believe 2 others at that club have dogs in which they breed as well. I have met many from that club and I have yet to run into a "bad dog" bred by that team. Great people who know dogs.

There is another man that attends training there - an older gentleman - has MANY years experience in the breed - I talked to him for hours and was captivated by his experience and stories about dogs and the sport(S) world. I can not for the life of me remember his name though!!! He had a WONDERFUL male who was going to be bred last year just after Regionals... ugh... wish I could remember that dogs name or his... that dog had amazing structure, wonderful bone (looked like a working line! but was showlines) amazing temperament and was an AMAZING working dog... I think they were thinking of using him with a few working lined females as well... I, who am not "into" the showlines, was impressed.. I think Anick was handling him for obedience.... I would ask her about him, especially if you want a showline who can work with a nice hard temperament. Nice, nice dog. Wish I could remember his name!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ETA: I believe the man's name with the dog I really liked is Richard Vergolst. I believe he is still with the Scarborough club.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Have seen a pup from Alpenhof-she was a really nice pup


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I second Elisabeth's recommendations.

Frank Caputo is a phenomenal guy with great dogs, and Carissma kennels and Amalaberg always clean up at the shows here in Ontario for showlines.


----------



## GSDFan24 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi All, 
I was referred to this post by another member. I have a few questions and hope you don't mind my asking....

We are looking into a GSD for a companion pet for our family. Likely we wouldn't be adding the new addition until early to mid next year. I know that may seem far off but it gives us time to research breeders and so forth. 

It is important to find a breeder that takes pride in their dogs and the dogs health and is there for the owners after they sell the dog if any questions come up or advise is needed. Temperament of the dog is very important as well.

I was looking for breeder referrals for the area between or near Ottawa and Toronto ,does anyone have any? I could even go as far as Ottawa to Hamiliton. 
I would prefer in this area as it is close to our family and a road we travel quite a bit.

Thank you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

holland said:


> Have seen a pup from Alpenhof-she was a really nice pup


We have a male GSD from Alpenhof in our club - super male! Great drive, very balanced, a bit independent for my taste but overall a nice dog. He is still young (under 3) so still maturing but turning out to be a wonderful dog.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

If I had known of carmspack when I was looking, I would have loved to check out her kennel as well since she's from my hometown(ish) where my parents live and has a great reputation. 

We went to wendelin farm for our pup
http://www.wendelinfarm.com/

They're technically in Quebec but just over the border, and about 30 kms from petawawa. Christina breeds wonderful working line dogs and I couldn't be happier with our puppy through them so that might be another place to consider searching.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wendelin has some great dogs as well! 

Who's your pup out of? They have a lot of the similar lines that I like.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Wendelin has some great dogs as well!
> 
> Who's your pup out of? They have a lot of the similar lines that I like.


My pups sire is Navar Hronovsky Pramen (CZE) and the dam is Ora Ze Stribrneho Kamene (CZE). His name is Thorr and he's a wonderful high energy fun dog! At 6 months old, he's still very much a pup, but I'm considering doing some sort of sport with him. Still exploring that though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I really like the Navar kids I have seen and met. Good for you! Definitely do something with that boy! 

Great looking pup!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I really like the Navar kids I have seen and met. Good for you! Definitely do something with that boy!
> 
> Great looking pup!


Thanks! He's been pretty wonderful! And yes, I'd go back to wendelin any day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my girl Luna from Goodheart Kennels in Ancaster. She is awesome! We're always getting compliments on her. She has the sweetest personality. Id defiantly recommend Goodheart Kennels!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Chantald said:


> My pups sire is Navar Hronovsky Pramen (CZE) and the dam is Ora Ze Stribrneho Kamene (CZE). His name is Thorr and he's a wonderful high energy fun dog! At 6 months old, he's still very much a pup, but I'm considering doing some sort of sport with him. Still exploring that though!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have a Navar son too! Dam was a Tom daughter. 

This dog "loves life large"! He jet skis, dock dives, tubes, tracks, jumps about 3' high to catch his Chuck-It frisbee and is crazy about agility! Bigger personality than our 3 other GSD's put together! 

Good luck with your pup! Have fun!

Moms


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Navar was a great dog. Very sad he didn't live longer..


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Navar was a great dog. Very sad he didn't live longer..


Awwwwww, I didn't know!
When did he pass?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just a week or so ago.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Just a week or so ago.


How sad!
We would have gotten another out of him hands down!
You should try tracking. Ours is totally insane when he knows we are going! Just like his PaPa!
Thanks for the info.
Moms


----------

